
SpaceX Hyperloop Pod Competition - andreasley
http://www.spacex.com/hyperloop
======
andreasley
"Pod race" happening today (Sunday, January 29th). They say that coverage will
begin at approximately 1:55pm PT and to follow @Hyperloop for updates on when
to tune in.

